# Cracks in buildings - الشروخ والتشققات في الأبنية - اسبابها و معالجتها



## د.م يوسف حميضة (25 مايو 2015)

*- الشروخ الخرسانية أسبابها وعلاجها*


Various Reasons of Cracks in Buildings
_*
Cracks can occur due to chemical reactions in construction materials, changes in temperature and climate, foundation movements and settling of buildings, environmental stresses like nearby trains, earth quakes etc. Faulty design, bad... more
*_


Download Cracks in Buildings_.pdf at #4shared - http://www.4shared.com/office/e4jywfVbba/Cracks_in_Buildings_.html … via @4shared


Cracks in buildings http://www.slideshare.net/youssefhammida/cracks-in-buildings-48571526 … via @SlideShare



















































us_Reasons_of_Cracks_in_Buildings
















يتبع انظر الفايل 

تحياتي


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (25 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير 
و سلمت يمينك 
دكتور يوسف


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

a;vh


----------



## ahmedhani (25 مايو 2015)

اسف شكرا


----------



## عمرو الصبان (26 مايو 2015)

مشكورة جدا يا دكتوره ربنا يبارك فيكي


----------



## tarek elattar (27 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mido_all (27 مايو 2015)

مشكوووور اخي علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (27 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (30 مايو 2015)

حساب عرض الشق
sheet excel

_* 
*__*cRACK WIDTH CALCULATIONS - FLEXURE*_ 


----------



## حمدي شققي (31 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (1 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng-mahfouz (17 يونيو 2015)

شكرا للسيد الدكتورالمهند س يوسف حميضة على المجهود الكبير الذي بذله ونرجو من سيادته ان امكن تزويدنا بالعلا قات الفيزيائية التجريبة والمتعلقة بالربط بين البيتونين القديم والجديد  مثل shear-Anchor سواء لللاعمدة او الاساسات او.. والتي هي تشاريك او روابط قص واحيانا ايضا عزم وقص والتي نستخدمها نحن غالبا للتبسيط من قضبان التسليح < التي نسلح بها الاعمدة او...>من اجل هذا الربط حتى يتم من خلالها حساب مايلي: 1-حساب وتحديد عدد الروابط  2-حساب قطر الرابط 3- حساب وتحديد المسافات الوا جب ادخالها بالبيتون القديم والباقية لغمسها بالبيتون الجديد 4-المسافة بين الروابط على سطح البيتون وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (17 يونيو 2015)

eng-mahfouz قال:


> شكرا للسيد الدكتورالمهند س يوسف حميضة على المجهود الكبير الذي بذله ونرجو من سيادته ان امكن تزويدنا بالعلا قات الفيزيائية التجريبة والمتعلقة بالربط بين البيتونين القديم والجديد  مثل shear-Anchor سواء لللاعمدة او الاساسات او.. والتي هي تشاريك او روابط قص واحيانا ايضا عزم وقص والتي نستخدمها نحن غالبا للتبسيط من قضبان التسليح < التي نسلح بها الاعمدة او...>من اجل هذا الربط حتى يتم من خلالها حساب مايلي: 1-حساب وتحديد عدد الروابط  2-حساب قطر الرابط 3- حساب وتحديد المسافات الوا جب ادخالها بالبيتون القديم والباقية لغمسها بالبيتون الجديد 4-المسافة بين الروابط على سطح البيتون وجزاكم الله كل خير



*- دساتير وقوانين عناصر تدعيم وترميم الأبنية وتاهيل العناصر
من البلاطات الى الكمرات والأعمدة وقواعد الأساسات
هي نفسها دساتير التصميم من حيث طول التثبيت الى الاجهادات
المسموحة من القص والالتحام وطول التثبيت في الشد والضغط
والتقيد بنسب التسليح والتباعد الأصغري
طبعا وتختلف وفق مقاومة ومواصفات الخرسانة القديمة الى الجديدة
الى مواصفات مواد التثبيت المساعدة من الايبوكسي وغيرها
- لكن ما يهم في التدعيم والتقوية هو معرفة وايجاد نسبة المشاركة
بين القديم والحديث وتحديد المقدار والطريقة الصحيحة والمجدية
- اليك ملف محاضرات نقابة المهندسين السورين
في تدعيم وترميم الأبنية مع امثلة محلولة بالتفصيل والدساتير
والقوانين اللازمة وفق ما تسأل عنه*

Download End Plates Moment- Shear Connections- English.xls at #*4shared* - http://www.4shared.com/office/t47Ty8yXce/End_Plates_Moment-_Shear_Conne.html … via @*4shared*


----------



## eng-mahfouz (17 يونيو 2015)

كل الشكر للسيد الدكتور المهند س يوسف حميضة جزاه الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (17 يونيو 2015)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
كل عام وانتم بخير
كفيت ووفيت
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## Hazim Gad (18 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed laith (26 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (26 يوليو 2015)

مواقع اخرى اسهل واسرع للتنزيل:
اسباب الشروخ نوعها ومعالجتها

- موقع ميديا فير
http://www.mediafire.com/view/91fl2i5g94ogw14/Cracks_in_Buildings_.pdf

- موقع مركز الخليج

​



http://www.gulfup.com/?2lIxHO






تحياتي


----------

